#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Reviews >  >  Lipton Seat- The Famous Tea Estate in Haputale!!

## Medusa

Haputale is the very cool and beautiful city in Badulla. The Climate in this city is very amazing the early morning and evening are very fantastic in this place.Here you can see many tea estates but Lipton is the very famous estate in here.  :Smile: Lipton itself named by the owner of that estate. On the top of the place you can see his statue. It's look like the real person sit on there. From the bottom you have to walk among 2-3 km to the top. But there are vehicle arrangements you can use them. But if you have to enjoy the best journey experience you want to walk through the tea plants.  :reporter: It was an amazing feeling while you are walking you can see the life style of that tea workers and their families. 

There is a shop in the top but the price little bit high. So better you have to buy from the bottom places. The view from the top is very fantastic. You must visit this place. The beauty of Haputale city is also mesmerizing.You have to stay at-least one night to that place to enjoy whole weather. There are many places to visit there. So better have a one week plan to Haputale and enjoy the journey. :Thumbs:

----------


## Tharushi

Great! I want to visit this beautiful site! Is it expensive journey??

----------

